# Polling station jobs



## raglan (6 Jun 2009)

Hi,
Just out of interest how do you get a job on polling day, anyone any information on where to apply, pay etc.


----------



## allthedoyles (6 Jun 2009)

It obviously must me through your local politicans ...........

While I was voting yesterday , I looked around to see if I recognised any of the people sitting around the tables , and the only ones I recognised , were canvassers , that I had seen in the last few weeks on the canvas trail .


----------



## shesells (6 Jun 2009)

You apply to the returning officer for your coucil then go on a panel. Every registered elector is entitled to apply afaik.


----------



## bleary (7 Jun 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> the only ones I recognised , were canvassers , that I had seen in the last few weeks on the canvas trail .


Controversy over polling clerks elsewhere


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jun 2009)

Relevant discussion going on here also.


----------



## seantheman (25 Nov 2010)

Is there anyone out there who might know the exact pay rate for presiding officers, senior and junior clerks at polling stations, and those who count votes cast? Or are rates available from Local Authority?
Is there any particular reason why primary schools continue to be used as polling stations? Just voted earlier in Donegal SW, and in my local area there are three community centres which could easily be used instead of the three primary schools that were used.


----------

